# Suggestion for a mining pool/miner for ETH?



## Salyhoo (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi guys,

Based on your experience, what is the “best” pool/miner to be used for ETH mining?
At this moment I am using the ethermine pool with phoenix miner, but I am not satisfied 100% with this pool...
When the rig goes offline, pool report the inactive worker, and after that you are not able to find that worker on the pool any more, it will just disappear.

Like I said, based on your experience, what is the “best” combination pool/miner for eth mining?
Thanks in advance!


----------

